# 10 finger grip



## marty4 (Feb 18, 2014)

Guys,

Any of you changed to a 10 finger grip with good results.?

The reason i ask is i played today and on the last few holes i changed to this grip, i then felt more control in my forearms, with being able to rotate them, and felt i could feel my swing more if that makes sense?

Cheers.


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 18, 2014)

Have always played that way, haven't felt any need to change.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 18, 2014)

just changed to it upon recommendation from my pro. I used it for chipping anyway as felt I had better control and feel.

Results so far are much better although only been up the range to date, another lesson tomorrow so all good hopefully :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 18, 2014)

baseball grip here too.  always have.   I can hit full shots and driver with an overlap and interlock but when it comes to deft short game shots it has to be in all my fingers.


----------



## standrew (Feb 19, 2014)

changed from baseball. felt there was too much variation in my two hands (grip pressures etc), and if i pulled too much on the downswing it can make my swing out of control. 

I do use it if i have a very wide fairway and no danger. Definately get a bit more distance.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 19, 2014)

I assume you mean the 'baseball' grip?

I started out using the interlocking grip and stuck with it for year then changed to the Vardon grip around 2002 and used theat for around 10 years. Couple of years ago I switched to the basebal grip and find it the most natural of all. Much better in the wet as well as you have a greater contact area with the handle.


----------



## Doh (Feb 19, 2014)

I too have always used the baseball grip on full shots and with the short game but use the overlap when it putt.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 19, 2014)

I changed to this last year after struggling with my striking. Made a huge difference, played some real storming rounds with this grip. Now changed back to the Vardon but no idea why! 

My pro in my last lesson has moved my grip as it was too weak but im struggling to get it into the position he wants with the Vardon but seem to do it easily with the baseball so considering changing back again! Confused? Yeah me too


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 19, 2014)

I get to flippy with vardon/interlock as the right hand seems to take over more, baseball lets me have more control with the left, thats what I have been working on at the range and now the club feels much more controllable


----------



## marty4 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm not sure if people just stay clear of this grip because it's supposed to be aimed at a certain type of player, beginner, ppl with small hands,etc. I knew for months this grip felt right but pro's and other players told me this grip is no good. I spoke to an old boy the other day who plays off 3 with this grip, which is why I tried it again and plan to stick with it.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 19, 2014)

marty4 said:



			I'm not sure if people just stay clear of this grip because it's supposed to be aimed at a certain type of player, beginner, ppl with small hands,etc. I knew for months this grip felt right but pro's and other players told me this grip is no good. I spoke to an old boy the other day who plays off 3 with this grip, which is why I tried it again and plan to stick with it.
		
Click to expand...

Theres some pretty decent players posted on here (not me  ) who use it so it clearly can be sustained at a low handicap so if it works go for it :thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 19, 2014)

Most people only have eight fingers.


----------



## jak kez 187 (Feb 26, 2014)

I use the baseball grip on my driver, but use interlock on my irons.

With the driver I feel as though I can control the clubhead more and release it properly when I use the baseball grip.

For some reason It helps me to come from more on the inside/on path than over the top like I used to.

No idea why but it works at the moment so I'm not going to change it haha.


----------



## bignev (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep another Baseball grip. Have small hands and a bit of arthritis in them so it works ok for me.
do find I tend to trap the little finger on my right hand so always wear a plaster on it.


----------

